# The lobster attack



## havalicious (Nov 6, 2007)

Kody likes to go through his toybox and pick out the toy(s) he wants to play with. The lobster is almost as big as he is, but he loves to attack the lobster and shake it to death, and then bite the squeaker over and over and over. He sometimes pulls almost all of them out, and will even jump in the toybox to get the one he wants.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kody is SO cute. What an adorable pic with the lobster! It's almost as big as he is.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That is so cute!

Sissy has a toy basket and she will just dig through it to find just the right toy. She has a green frog that she will just shake and shake. So fun to see them in action.

Yours is a cutie!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how cute-----
This should be in our January Photo Challenge thread.......:becky::clap2::becky:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kody is so cute. I enjoyed his first picture taking out the lobster, he looks so determined. 

I enjoy reading about the furbabies playing with their toys. Benji and Lizzie don't seem to particularly interested in toys unless it is a particular ball they like to play with.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

That lobster is so cute!!! Where did you buy it at??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The lobster is cute but he is adorable with his toy box!

Amanda


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

That´s a funny toy, this 6 legs lobster. So cute , the playing little Havboy.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Cute, very cute! Tessa loves her toys and will dig for just the one she wants too


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Kody is adorable....


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Such lovely photos of your Hav. It seems he is very busy with his 6-feet-toy:biggrin1::biggrin1:ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kody is so adorable with and without his Lobster! Great coloring too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is adorable! 
I haven't seen that toy before and I know it would be a huge hit here too. 

Kody is so cute!


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Roxie (your sister) says, "Hey, let me at that lobster!":wave:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kody is a cutiepie!! Too funny about how they can get so excited over their toys.

Please post these and more, if you have them, in our January Photo Challenge!! This month it's all about Havs and their toys and joys! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh how adorable, my Monte likes to play in the toy box, Riley just pulls every toy out of the box then hunts around on the floor for the one he wants.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

How Adorable.................... Houston would love a lobster too. Where did you find it? I haven't seen one.


----------



## havalicious (Nov 6, 2007)

Rita said:


> How Adorable.................... Houston would love a lobster too. Where did you find it? I haven't seen one.


I bought it at a local pet store called Tailwaggers.


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Did Kody get a haircut? He looks lighter in color in your avatar - still so adorable though!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Hee Hee*

So cute...he is adorable and I love the toy box...did you make it or buy it? Info please as my little basket is overflowing.

Thanks.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

The pictures of Kody with the lobster are adorable! MacGyver has a lobster, but it doesn't have the rope legs -- I'm sure he would prefer Kody's. 
I'd also love to know where you got the toy box.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kody is so cute, Smarty has the same Lobster, my DD gave it to her for Christmas, it is now her favorite tug of war toy. She loves the rope legs, but she never squakes anything except her Giggles.


----------



## havalicious (Nov 6, 2007)

rockluvr said:


> Did Kody get a haircut? He looks lighter in color in your avatar - still so adorable though!


The avatar picture was taken with the sun shining right through the window. No haircuts--I want to see how he "turns out".


----------



## havalicious (Nov 6, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> So cute...he is adorable and I love the toy box...did you make it or buy it? Info please as my little basket is overflowing.
> 
> Thanks.


I got the toybox at Petco about a month ago. It comes flat with a wire frame that you insert into it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kody is so cute - love his coloring. Oh, and I like his name, too. :biggrin1:


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

I love the toy box idea. What an adorable lobster!


----------



## havalicious (Nov 6, 2007)

havalicious said:


> I bought it at a local pet store called Tailwaggers.


Update: I saw the same lobster at Target this weekend.


----------

